

Mac owners are cooler than everybody else - dimida
http://advice.cio.com/diann_daniel/are_mac_lovers_better_than_everyone_else
A recent study found that Mac owners are more liberal, less modest, and more assured of their superiority than the population at large.
======
tx
:-)

If Mac owners are _"assured of their superiority than the population at
large"_ then Windows users probably pee in their pants (just a drop or two)
every time a dorbell rings, while Linux users are genuinely poised for world
domination.

------
bfioca
This is patently true.

~~~
pstuart
Yes, indeed! I bought my macbook just so I could parade it around to show my
superiority.

The fact that the general user experience is better than windows and requires
less tinkering than linux had nothing to do with it.

------
alaskamiller
Why do I care about the opinions of someone that doesn't know the difference
between ware and wear?

~~~
raganwald
_Where_ did he write that?

